# Berried Shrimp Death



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a 10gal with RCS shrimp and Harlequin rasboras...

anywhoo...my problem is that whenever my female shrimp get berried, they always die right after birth. I was wondering if anyone else had this problem or if theres something I could do to stop this. I doubt its normal but it has almost always been this way since Ive kept RCS shrimp...

any suggestions?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

can you clarify? do they already have eggs in their swimmerets or just the sac in the body...can you describe the nature of the death and do you see any molted skin before/after the death. how many fish? shrimp population? if you use too many chemicals that will prevent breeding or might stress/kill shrimp. maybe they got attacked while molting. there may be too many fish pestering the female. you should also have plants for higher success.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

lets see

10gal tank
8 harlequin rasboras
about 25 shrimp (from original 17)
complete pregnancy cycle, the baby shrimp hatch/are born and whatnot
...but the female dies immediately after

i dont kno aobut symptoms...theyre just bright red the night before...then the next morning they are the whiteish/pink mix they turn when they die

i mean in the long run it doesnt matter because you kno...5-7 babies minus 1 adult is stilla net positive

i jus take the dead bodies and feed it to my tiger barb tank (it's vicious) but I would still prefer for all of them to survive (until my pop gets so big that i have to feed them to the barbs)

and no problems with molting or harrassment that i can see...the two generally avoid eachother


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Have you seen any flatworms on the glass or eating the dead shrimp? These are called planaria.. please let us know if you've seen any.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

What do planaria have to do with it? Not being a jerk, just asking. I have a bumch of planaria and my shrimp molt and breed fine. Almost excessively.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

no planaria but I do have some BGA on a few rocks...


----------

